# dhcpcd verlangsamt unnötig bootprozess

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

irgendwie hab ich seit dem letzten update den "Fehler" dass er dhcpcd startet und versucht eine IP zu bekommen, für eine Netzwerkkarte, wo kein Kabel angesteckt ist.

Ich hab in der rc.conf (glaub die wars, bin grad nicht am rechner) eingegragen, dass er die nicht startet. Früher hats funktioniert.

LG Roland

----------

## slick

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> config_ethX=( "null" )

 

----------

## firefly

oder ifplugd installieren, das hätte den vorteil, dass wenn ein Kabel eingesteckt wird, dass device dann auch gestartet wird.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Mit ifplugd reicht in der /etc/conf.d/net

ein einfaches

ifplugd_eth0="..." -> für die Lan und ein

ifplugd_wlan0="..." -> für die Wlan-Schnittstelle?

im Handbuch steht das:

ifplugd_eth0="--api-mode=wlan" -> was macht das?

LG Roland

----------

